# HELP! Restoration parts for 1973 BMW 2002



## nonewyork (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm looking for great resources for vintage restoration parts for my 1973 2002. Looking particularly for the rear panel below the lid. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Posted in wrong forum.

Have you tried asking at a BMW dealer? BMW still sells parts for 2002's.


----------



## dcharnet (Feb 20, 2008)

*2002 parts*

Google "BMW 2002 parts" and you will find many suppliers. Check with a dealer and compare prices. Be aware that the quality of aftermarket non OEM BMW parts can vary.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Call Steve at Blunt Tech...he can get you just about anything you need.


----------

